# Fixing a pull?



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

Recently I've been striking the ball well, but it's been a straight pull. I know it's hard to tell the reason without seeing my set up and swing, but does anyone have any tips or drills on how to fix it?


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Your swing is outside-in and the clubface is square to the swing path.

First, have someone check your alignment to make sure your stance is aiming at the same target as the club. Once you've done that, you should start hitting a fade. Now, using a towel or headcover, place it crossways in your right armpit (for a righty) and swing without letting the towel/headcover drop. That will cure the outside in. Should take about 3 weeks practice to get comfortable with the change.

BT


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree with bjterry62 assessment of your problem. Here's another exercise you can try. Use a couple empty plastic water bottles ( Evian, Silouette, PC). Tee up the ball, and establish a target line. Place one bottle four inches behind (teed up ball) and 3 inches outside the target line. Place the other bottle the same distance in front of the teed up ball and 3 inches inside the target line. The idea now is to hit the ball without hitting either bottle, if you hit the rear bottle, your swinging outside/in the target line. If you hit the front bottle your pulling the club across the target line. Practice till you dont hit either bottle....


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright, I'll definately start with those drills. Thanks guys.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

I would just suggest that you focus on finishing properly. Elbows in front of your chest and off of your body. Weight fully on your front foot with your chest facing level to the ground. Back knee is nearly touching your front knee. Right hip and left hip are equally over your front foot.


----------

